# Your top 10 collectable film cameras



## burgo

What would be the top 10 cameras you would choose if you had a chance? They can be 35mm, medium or large format.  Tell us what cameras you dream about or think are the best cameras made? Give us your top 10 all time film cameras.


----------



## RRYANSMITHH

1.) Polaroid 600SE

2.) Mamiya RB67

3.) Rolleiflex 2.8f Planar

4.) Hasselblad 500 C/M

5.) Graflex Speed Graphic

6.) Leica III

7.) Nikon F5

That's all I can think of. These aren't really rare or super collectible or anything, they're just my dream cameras that I can't afford, hahaha.


----------



## Mike_E

Something in 8x10 with medium and long brass lenses to shoot some glass plates with.

An early Leica.

A Rolleiflex, either an f2.8 or a 3.5 unless someone was giving me one then the 2.8.

A Zeiss 532/533C.

A Zeiss Contessa.

A Mamiya 7.

A Nikon 200-400mm (not a camera but still).

A 140mm and a 360mm to go with my RBs.

A Rodenstock Sironar S 210 mm.

A Nikon F2AS.  In black of course.

That's a pretty good start.


----------



## burgo

Here's some on my dream list

No. 10 Cirkut 

Mamiya645

Leica R series 

Hasselblad 500c/500cm

fujifilm GA645

Rolifelx TLR  (I have a working Mamiya C330 TLR)

Bronica SQ/SQ-A

Mamiya RB67 (which I have 2 working models and 3 seiko lenses)

Canon EOS 1V


----------



## Mitica100

1) Compass

2) Black Nikon M (rangefinder, only one known example)

3) Kodak Ektra (had one in a kit, sadly I sold it...)

4) Any 35mm Leica (have 3)

5) Any Contax RF (have a Kriegsmarine issue)

6) Rolleiflex TLR 

7) Hasselblad 500CM (have one)

8) Tessina

9) Sport (first 35mm SLR, Russian built)

10) Canon Hansa RF

...and many more!


----------



## Sw1tchFX

More like Film cameras that I'd like to own but could never really justify:

1. A totally modern Sinar 4x5, with 90mm and 210mm lenses. 

2. Nikon F6 (this one actually might happen)

3. Fuji GSW690III (might happen too)

4. Contax G2

5. Fuji GX617

6. Maybe a Contax 645 (but just for the Zeiss 80mm f/2)

7. I always liked the Nikon FA 

8. maybe an EOS 1V.. it could be fun for a while...

9. Can't think of anything else that above can't do...

10. So I think that's about it....


----------



## Derrel

1)Linhof Technikardan 70 with full lens set.
LInhof 70 - Google Search


2)The NEW FujiFilm 6x6 and 6x7 combo folding rollfilm puppy....ohh...drools!The one with the 80mm lens--not the one with the wider-angl lens. Fujifilm GF670 | PhotographyBLOG


3)Mamiya 6 with three lenses 50,75,150mm      Mamiya 6


4)Linhof Technikardan 45S  http://www.linhof.de/download_e/Technikardan_e.pdf


5) Nikon F6


6) A pristine late-run Leica M3 single-stroke with 24,28,35,50,75 and a Tri-Elmar  Leica M3 - the classic rangefinder - Photoethnography.com's Classic Camera DB


7)THE NIKONOS RS, NIKON'S 35MM SLR UNDERWATER CAMERA...fairly rare. http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/htmls/models/htmls/nikonosrs.htm


8)Leica M6 TTL, the later .85x finder model, a really nice, clean one.


9)Nikon S3, the "new" collector's model, AKA the S3 2000, not an old one.Nikon S3 2000


10).A Bronica GS-1 system. Bronica GS-1 Reviews


----------



## usayit

Black Paint Leica M3 (Not feasible)
Black Leica MP (Long reach)
Leica Double Aspherical 35mm f/1.4 Summilux (Not feasible,hard to find) 
Leica 75mm f/1.4 Summilux (Maybe)
Hassy 500 C (maybe)
Pentax LX 2000 with matching lens (Not feasible)
Chinese red flag 20 Rangefinder (impossible to find)

oh and yes.... my biggest seller's regret... 28-50-35 Tri-Elmar (long reach)


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Derrel said:


> 1)Linhof Technikardan 70 with full lens set.
> LInhof 70 - Google Search
> 
> 
> 2)The NEW FujiFilm 6x6 and 6x7 combo folding rollfilm puppy....ohh...drools!The one with the 80mm lens--not the one with the wider-angl lens. Fujifilm GF670 | PhotographyBLOG
> 
> 
> 3)Mamiya 6 with three lenses 50,75,150mm      Mamiya 6
> 
> 
> 4)Linhof Technikardan 45S  http://www.linhof.de/download_e/Technikardan_e.pdf
> 
> 
> 5) Nikon F6
> 
> 
> 6) A pristine late-run Leica M3 single-stroke with 24,28,35,50,75 and a Tri-Elmar  Leica M3 - the classic rangefinder - Photoethnography.com's Classic Camera DB
> 
> 
> 7)THE NIKONOS RS, NIKON'S 35MM SLR UNDERWATER CAMERA...fairly rare. http://www.mir.com.my/rb/photography/companies/nikon/htmls/models/htmls/nikonosrs.htm
> 
> 
> 8)Leica M6 TTL, the later .85x finder model, a really nice, clean one.
> 
> 
> 9)Nikon S3, the "new" collector's model, AKA the S3 2000, not an old one.Nikon S3 2000
> 
> 
> 10).A Bronica GS-1 system. Bronica GS-1 Reviews



why not the 43mm on the mamiya 6? and why a 6, not a 7?


----------



## Derrel

I'd really rather have the slightly longer focal length of 50mm on the 6x6, square format, rather than the wider, 43mm. I'm familiar with 50mm on 6x6, and it's just about right for me. Wider would have too much drop-off of the background for me. The Mamiya 7 is a 6x7; I'd have the rectangular format covered, much better, with the multi-format Bronica GS-1. I'm not a big fan of wide-angle views...I don't "see" many things wide.


----------



## Helen B

I think the 43 mm was only made for the 7.

Here are mine, in no particular order:

Rolleiflex SL 66 SE with prism finder - the last of the SL 66 line, a joy to use 
Sinar P2 4x5 - the best and most convenient studio 4x5 I've ever used
Arca Swiss 4x5 Field for outside the studio (I have an Ebony 45RWE which isn't too bad in this role)
Leica MP (I have 6s and 7s)
Leicaflex SL 2 MOT not for the motor but for its robustness (I have the R6.2 instead)
Plaubel Makina 670 - a real shame that they are no longer in production (I have the earlier 67 and the W67)
Rollei 35 S (not the later SE)
Tele-Rolleiflex (or 4.0FT if it really exists!)
Rolleiflex 2.8F
Rolleiflex 4.0FW

The Mamiya 7, Mamiya Super 23, Converted Polaroid 110B, Stereo Realist 2.8, Nikon F2AS and Nikkormat FTn didn't quite make the cut - I didn't know what to remove. I've always been tempted by the Gilde pano & stereo system, but I have no experience with it so I can't judge it.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Mitica100

Wow Helen, quite a few collectible/user cameras there! Very nice!


----------



## vintagecam94

I don't have whole lot of cameras that are exceedingly collectible, but my one, favorite, that holds a place close to my heart, is my brownie box number 1 model A. I love it dearly.


----------



## Sw1tchFX

Derrel said:


> I'd really rather have the slightly longer focal length of 50mm on the 6x6, square format, rather than the wider, 43mm. I'm familiar with 50mm on 6x6, and it's just about right for me. Wider would have too much drop-off of the background for me. The Mamiya 7 is a 6x7; I'd have the rectangular format covered, much better, with the multi-format Bronica GS-1. I'm not a big fan of wide-angle views...I don't "see" many things wide.



OH TAY!


----------

